# DWR Stocking Report Acronyms



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Okay call us uninformed or plain stupid -)O(- ... but browsing the DWR stocking info we haven't a clue as to what the following DWR acronyms stand for: RTGR, RTES, RTGH, RTESTP???? :? 

Thanks in advance for the Utah DWR stocking report acronyms fish'n 101 education for those of you that know what these acronyms are...can we get Utah college fish'n credits now?? :mrgreen: 

:wink: :wink:


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Boy, I have the same question!!!! :evil: Glad you posted!!!  Hope we get an answeer.
Leaky and the Sparkinator


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I don't have too many college credits, but I would bet PBH would know these answer's. I looked this up a few years ago, I think this will be close.

Most of these are code's for genenic and DNA improvements, I assume. I'm sure different area's of the country will require 'different' methods.

RTGR............Rainbow Trout GH ( look up Gary Thougard )

TTES............Tiger Trout Esquecies Acuatics ( cultured species )

RTGH............Rainbow Trout GR ( a 'cloned' rainbow ) 

RTESTP.........Rainbow Trout European Society Toxicological Pathology

Try that......


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

The DWR is experimenting with genetic strains - especially with rainbows - I presume to find resistant strains to whirling disease.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

.45 said:


> I don't have too many college credits, but I would bet PBH would know these answer's. I looked this up a few years ago, I think this will be close.
> 
> Most of these are code's for genenic and DNA improvements, I assume. I'm sure different area's of the country will require 'different' methods.
> 
> ...


WTF :? :? ... .45 come on......Now I "really" know why we fish for a good fish dinner and try to catch; Blue Gill, Perch, Crappie, Walleye along with SMB & LMB. :wink: :wink:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> WTF :? :? ... .45 come on......Now I "really" know why we fish for a good fish dinner and try to catch; Blue Gill, Perch, Crappie, Walleye along with SMB & LMB. :wink: :wink:


Ha ha .....so, you think these rainbow's are mutant's ?? :shock:

Sorry k2, we as man or woman, are looking for the _perfect strain _of trout. These 'designs' will help the trout survive and be more adapt in all water's and soon, someday, a mutant Rainbow Trout will be developed to eat all those *other* fish !! :evil: 

Don't you ever watch the 'Sci-fi' channel?


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

.45 said:


> k2muskie said:
> 
> 
> > and soon, someday, a mutant Rainbow Trout will be developed to eat all those *other* fish !! :evil:
> ...


I thought all trout species were "mutants" :lol: ...for the 'Sci-fi' channel...well don't watch very much TV...places to go and things to do keeps me pretty busy 8)

We along with Leaky would really like to know what those DWR acronyms all stand for. :mrgreen:

Any help from anyone on this????

:wink: :wink:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Ha....you just couldn't believe me....

RTGH.......http://www.nbiap.vt.edu/brarg/brasym96/sutterlin96.htm

RTGR.......http://nrr.georgetown.edu/GRR/mutation/mGRtGRcomp.html

TTES......http://www.wildlife.utah.gov/news/04-05/tiger.html
they warm the eggs...

RTESTP....http://www.intl-pag.org/pag/7/abstracts/pag7486.html

I tell you, it's all about genenic's.

Now if your not buying this story....pm Cory, he could get an answer.

And......for your apology of* not* accepting _my story_, I will gladly take a cup of joe !!


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

.45 you're a good guy. Man you just could have posted those links to begin with.  

But I'll tell you one thing, scanning those Dr. Frankstein links of medical and scientific factoids on RTGR, RTES, RTGH, RTESTP...well that's some scary stuffage :shock: especially the "rat" Trout. _/O 

Now I know why we don't typically fish for Trout but every once in a great while one does find it's way into the boat and is released. With ice fish'n I just give the Trout to a friends mother. Haven't acquired the taste for Trout now I'm think'n I know why..:mrgreen: :wink: :wink:


----------



## BRN (Sep 18, 2007)

The first two letters refer to the species...
RT=Rainbow trout
The second two letters refer to the specific hatchery strain (of which there are many for rainbows)...
ES=Erwin-Sand Creek; GR and GH refer to different combinations of the whirling disease resistant Hofer and Harrison strains
If a TP is tacked onto the end, this means "triploid"--or sterile.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

BRN said:


> The first two letters refer to the species...
> RT=Rainbow trout
> The second two letters refer to the specific hatchery strain (of which there are many for rainbows)...
> ES=Erwin-Sand Creek; GR and GH refer to different combinations of the whirling disease resistant Hofer and Harrison strains
> If a TP is tacked onto the end, this means "triploid"--or sterile.


Thank you very much BRN for putting it in laymans easy-to-understand reading where I don't have to be a fish biologists...greatly appreciate the info. Leaky did this help you out also?

:wink: :wink:


----------

